# Thoughts on Mike Diehl?



## BrianB (Oct 26, 2011)

PM me any thoughts on Mike Diehl as a breeder. Looking at a puppy as a pet with obedience and some SCH.

His reputation in SCH speaks for itself, what about as a honest breeder?

Thanks!!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Mike is as honest as they come.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I bought a puppy from him. Still email every now and then. Straightforward and honest in my dealings. 
Got a nice dog too.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mike is a honest guy. I know the guy he gets some of his pups from and are started in basic things.

Only thing for me is that the price can be high.....


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Got my girl from Mike and she is everything I could have hoped for! Healthy, happy, and hardy  As for Mike, from my experience he is honest and straightforward. HA! Just noticed Mary described Mike as straightforward & honest and Ace and IllinoisGSD said honest. Well then!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mike is a very correct guy.
Price reflects the breeding, accomplishments of dog and handler.

There are breeders with only half or none of his equationn/ experience that charge .equal or more


----------

